
Delta Motorsport Launches Gas Turbine Range Extender - M_Grey
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/delta-motorsport-launches-gas-turbine-range-extender/
======
Gravityloss
17 kW and 45 kg. That's worse power to weight than a Briggs & Stratton
gasoline engine, though better than diesels. Unexpected from a turbine.

